# Age of Empires 3 MSXML 4.0 is not installed correctly



## spuddies

Hello I recently bought Age of Empires 3 and I installed everything and a message popped up that read:
MSXML 4.0 is not installed correctly. It is required to run the game.
We have a 2010 Dell Laptop and I have no idea what kind of system it is (yeah I know I'm computer dumb). Could you please help me, its kinda irratating to spend $20 and not get to do what you want with it.
Thanks,
Spuddies


----------



## DerekC

Welcome to TSG, Spuddies.

First thing to try would be to reinstall MSXML from Microsoft's website. You can download it Here.


----------



## spuddies

Hey thanks, it worked!
Thank you,
Spuddies


----------

